# De, de, de, de, de, de, deee; De, de, de, de, deee!



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Is everyone geared up for the Strictly launch show at the weekend?  I bloomin' love it I do


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

What time is it on?

*Seven!!*


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2016)

Haven't watched it in a while, but me mum was a dance teacher (ballroom and Latin American) and I was her guinea pig while she was studying for her qualifications, so I may succumb this year as I do like watching their efforts. It reminds me of me.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nope, thats one thing ive never bothered watching.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Unfortunately, the outrageously handsome Gleb won't be gracing our screens this year.  However, I'm sure there will still be plenty of 'eye candy' to suit all tastes.  The good thing about 'eye candy' is that it's totally carb and calorie free.  Hurrah!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

I went to see Dave Arch and the Strictly Orchestra who were touring with Kara Tointon, Artem Chigvintsev, Kristina Rhiannoff and Robin Windsor.
Fantastic show. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I went to see Dave Arch and the Strictly Orchestra who were touring with Kara Tointon, Artem Chigvintsev, Kristina Rhiannoff and Robin Windsor.
> Fantastic show. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


Glad to have another fan on board Jonsi!  I love the Archster...and have a soft spot for the guy in the band who always wears a hat.

Years ago I went to see a recording at the old BBC TV centre.  It was a treat for my mum and her mate Jean.  By pulling favours I managed to get our names on the DG's guest list.  This enabled us to jump the queue, have pre-show drinks in the green room with the performers and an all round VIP experience.  It was a memorable night and my mum and Jean still talk about it.  Happy days.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 31, 2016)

I watch after I have recorded it.  I can't bear the bit where they pause before announcing who is in the dance off.  However I love the rest of it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> I watch after I have recorded it.  I can't bear the bit where they pause before announcing who is in the dance off.  However I love the rest of it.


There's a thread on Digital Forum that always delivers the result immediately the show is over on Saturday night.  It's clearly marked 'spoiler' to prevent anyone stumbling upon it accidentally.  I do my best to wait, but if I plan to be out when the results show is screened on Sunday evening then I take a sneaky peek.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

Good grief, first a Bake-off thread, now a Strictly. I've lost the will to live...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Good grief, first a Bake-off thread, now a Strictly. I've lost the will to live...


Embrace the dance and come with us on our Strictly adventure.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 31, 2016)

Oooooh I didn't realise it started this weekend. How exciting!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

My vote is for Naga!  I still miss Flavia though  Glad Brucie hung up his boots, he was becoming painful. My niece runs a dance school and knows a couple of the new professionals 

I notice that there is no X-Factor thread - always used to be very busy, but I'm not sure anyone watches it any more, such a tired old format


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> My vote is for Naga!  I still miss Flavia though  Glad Brucie hung up his boots, he was becoming painful. My niece runs a dance school and knows a couple of the new professionals
> 
> I notice that there is no X-Factor thread - always used to be very busy, but I'm not sure anyone watches it any more, such a tired old format


I like to start each Strictly season with a level playing field and then judge according to performance and overall entertainment value.  However, when the lineup is announced there are always people you want to do well...and this year Naga is one of them.  I think we were robbed last year when Anita Rani didn't have the opportunity to do a show dance.  It would have been brilliant.


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 31, 2016)

Seeeeeeeaven!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

I think I  would rather watch wet rot eat away at the central load bearing beam of my house. I could sit there and wonder how long it would take before my whole house came down around my ears. True drama n'est pas?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I like to start each Strictly season with a level playing field and then judge according to performance and overall entertainment value.  However, when the lineup is announced there are always people you want to do well...and this year Naga is one of them.  I think we were robbed last year when Anita Rani didn't have the opportunity to do a show dance.  It would have been brilliant.


The judges had it in for Anita, often critical of her dances when it was the choreography they were criticising - something she had little or no control over. It's something that annoys me every series - Len can be particularly bad at marking people down no matter how well they coped with what they were given. Katie was also treated unfairly at times. No doubt there will be more such moments!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I think I  would rather watch wet rot eat away at the central load bearing beam of my house. I could sit there and wonder how long it would take before my whole house came down around my ears. True drama n'est pas?


I'm guessing you are a big fan of Celebrity Big Brother then, if that's your idea of entertainment!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I think I  would rather watch wet rot eat away at the central load bearing beam of my house. I could sit there and wonder how long it would take before my whole house came down around my ears. True drama n'est pas?


OK...I'll deal with you first before getting back to Northerner...because _he _isn't a philistine.  Strictly involves live music, skill, endeavour, drama, smashing dresses, acres of flesh and lots of sparkle...what's not to like???


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> The judges had it in for Anita, often critical of her dances when it was the choreography they were criticising - something she had little or no control over. It's something that annoys me every series - Len can be particularly bad at marking people down no matter how well they coped with what they were given. Katie was also treated unfairly at times. No doubt there will be more such moments!


Gleb's choreography played to the crowd rather than the judges.  I really enjoyed what he brought to the show.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm guessing you are a big fan of Celebrity Big Brother then, if that's your idea of entertainment!




Let me consider this at length......ok I've considered it....If you give me a choice between Has Been And Wannabe Big Brother or cutting off my own indifference with a bolster chisel. I would gladly provide my own tourniquet


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

You're a sad, sad man DL.  Park your machismo and get on board the Strictly train.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> OK...I'll deal with you first before getting back to Northerner...because _he _isn't a philistine.  Strictly involves live music, skill, endeavour, drama, smashing dresses, acres of flesh and lots of sparkle...what's not to like???





Just for you then on a one off basis only. In Birmingham not only will I sing ala live music. I will also dance ala endeavour. If you bring an old Christmas tree I might climb in it to provide drama and sparkle. Acres of flesh? Ok I will do all this in my Calvin Klein's. My Lord the things I do for fame and forum makes me shiver


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Just for you then on a one off basis only. In Birmingham not only will I sing ala live music. I will also dance ala endeavour. If you bring an old Christmas tree I might climb in it to provide drama and sparkle. Acres of flesh? Ok I will do all this in my Calvin Klein's. My Lord the things I do for fame and forum makes me shiver


I can't wait.  I trust you're a man of your word. The phrase 'hoist with his own petard' springs to mind.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Just for you then on a one off basis only. In Birmingham not only will I sing ala live music. I will also dance ala endeavour. If you bring an old Christmas tree I might climb in it to provide drama and sparkle. Acres of flesh? Ok I will do all this in my Calvin Klein's. My Lord the things I do for fame and forum makes me shiver


Oh dear!  I'm wondering if, for the first time ever, a Forum Meet will need moderating!  Better get a quote from G4S!


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear!  I'm wondering if, for the first time ever, a Forum Meet will need moderating!  Better get a quote from G4S!


Or possibly get thrown out of the pub...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Annette said:


> Or possibly get thrown out of the pub...


It's a Wetherspoons, I don't think they ever throw people out...


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm guessing you are a big fan of Celebrity Big Brother then, if that's your idea of entertainment!


Big Brother?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Just for you then on a one off basis only. In Birmingham not only will I sing ala live music. I will also dance ala endeavour. If you bring an old Christmas tree I might climb in it to provide drama and sparkle. Acres of flesh? Ok I will do all this in my Calvin Klein's. My Lord the things I do for fame and forum makes me shiver



Singing and dancing.   Someone will need to make sure The Briar Rose has an erm, 'entertainments' licence.   Don't forget the fake tan - being orange is a compulsory requirement of the programme.


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Singing and dancing.   Someone will need to make sure The Briar Rose has an erm, 'entertainments' licence.   Don't forget the fake tan - being orange is a compulsory requirement of the programme.


Oh, its going to be entertainment?  I thought DL was going to do it to keep the rest of the punters out of the pub so we had free run!


----------



## weecee (Aug 31, 2016)

Another Strictly fan here. I also record it so I can wizz through all the waffle and get to the dancing and yes the orchestra and singers are great


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 2, 2016)

The thought of DL cavorting around a Wetherspoons in his CKs fills me with horror, but I'll pay good money for the video

Better than watching the sanitised musical sex on Strictly, anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Better than watching the sanitised musical sex on Strictly, anyway.


I have to say that sometimes some of the comments made by Zoe, Tess, Claudia (and Craig!) etc. are a bit close to the bone about the male professionals in particular - there would be uproar if they used equivalent smutty leering language about the women


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

Hmm I thought I might be able to return to strictly after Bruce left, but it turns out I find Tess even more annoying without him.  Maybe I'll give it a bash again this year....I do like Claudia, she's a woman after my own heart all messy make up and hair


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Hmm I thought I might be able to return to strictly after Bruce left, but it turns out I find Tess even more annoying without him.  Maybe I'll give it a bash again this year....I do like Claudia, she's a woman after my own heart all messy make up and hair


I love Claudia, she's genuinely wacky!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 2, 2016)

You're correct of course, but in their defence...Gleb was so _ridiculously _handsome that he messed up our hormones.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 2, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> You're correct of course, but in their defence...Gleb was so _ridiculously _handsome that he messed up our hormones.


Who's this "our"?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 2, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Who's this "our"?


You mean you didn't start acting the giddy goat every time Gleb appeared?!  You must be immune to his charms.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, yes, I am immune. I was born this way.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2016)

Love some of the comments ! Its a good job we are not all the same .  My wife likes & I cant run fast enough


----------



## eggyg (Sep 6, 2016)

I love, love Strictly! I will miss Gleb's choreography though! ;-)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I love, love Strictly! I will miss Gleb's choreography though! ;-)


Yes Eggy...I too will miss what we will now be referring to euphemistically as Gleb's '_choreography_'.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2016)

Will you ladies please calm down, my iPad is overheating.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 23, 2016)

Judge Rinder is my hero - fab-u-lous!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 23, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Judge Rinder is my hero - fab-u-lous!


OMG! Crying with laughing! Camper than a row of pink tents. He is going to be very entertaining!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 23, 2016)

Glad to have Strictky back this weekend.  Recorded and ready to whizz through the rubbish.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2016)

Judge Rinder definitely going to be a hit  Glad to see that Naga didn't succumb to the Strictly hair extensions/wig - she is utterly gorgeous with short hair and danced well  Greg and Natalie? Hmm...I like Greg, but Natalie always strikes me as overly-competitive, so I find her a bit annoying. All did well though, can't imagine how nerve-wracking it must be, especially the first dance  Wonder how the rest will get on? Should be a good series, and I have no doubt that Anton will replace Len as a judge next season (unless C4 buy it, in which case we'll probably get Sharon Osborne )


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 24, 2016)

Arlene Philips is being touted to replace Len. Be nice to see her back


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It's a Wetherspoons, I don't think they ever throw people out...


I met a bloke who was barred from Wetherspoons. He must've done something really bad.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 24, 2016)

I've never been a Strictly devotee but if I'm to believe Judge (whose not really a Judge) Rinder will be prancing even more than usual, I've certainly give it a watch.

Not bothered since a rather rotund, female MP in need of a dental make-over graced the floor (actually she appeared to be floating on a heavy duty hoist) when I tuned in


----------



## muddlethru (Sep 25, 2016)

I've never watched it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2016)

muddlethru said:


> I've never watched it.


It's entertaining - one of the very few 'reality' shows where the contestants have to work really hard at developing new skills, unlike Big Brother or the Jungle thing, which are just pointless and often gross.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 25, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I've never been a Strictly devotee but if I'm to believe Judge (whose not really a Judge) Rinder will be prancing even more than usual, I've certainly give it a watch.


He certainly pranced, and flounced too, but managed a pretty good dance all the same. Could do with a bit less fake tan, orange is not a good colour for humming beans.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 25, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> He certainly pranced, and flounced too, but managed a pretty good dance all the same. Could do with a bit less fake tan, orange is not a good colour for humming beans.


No, it comes off on the sheets.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Aw, what a shame 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/entries/43f7d8f6-0ae7-4992-95ce-c6ed6a890c4d


----------



## Carolg (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I think I  would rather watch wet rot eat away at the central load bearing beam of my house. I could sit there and wonder how long it would take before my whole house came down around my ears. True drama n'est pas?


Sounds like a plot for casuality DL


----------



## Carolg (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Let me consider this at length......ok I've considered it....If you give me a choice between Has Been And Wannabe Big Brother or cutting off my own indifference with a bolster chisel. I would gladly provide my own tourniquet


Again part of plot for casuality. Would chew my hands off before I watched big brother though


----------



## Carolg (Oct 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> You're a sad, sad man DL.  Park your machismo and get on board the Strictly train.


Da da da da daaaa


----------



## eggyg (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Aw, what a shame
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/entries/43f7d8f6-0ae7-4992-95ce-c6ed6a890c4d


I know, what a shocker. Only caught up with it today and wonder if it was something to do with Len telling him off!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

Altogether now..."I think I better leave right now..."


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

Apparently the set has been eaten by angry moths and the silly stupid pile of rotting horse manure has been cancelled indefinitely. Replacing it on Saturday are naked ladies doing an in depth synopsis of how English Football has been completely ruined by the sale of pastry at half time


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Apparently the set has been eaten by angry moths and the silly stupid pile of rotting horse manure has been cancelled indefinitely. Replacing it on Saturday are naked ladies doing an in depth synopsis of how English Football has been completely ruined by the sale of pastry at half time


The firewall on our nice little thread has been breached.  Someone call security and get this ruffian out of here!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2016)

I would drag him out, marsbar, but he'll only go the pub and start trouble. Anyway, I'd rather have a no sedative colonoscopy than watch Strictly, so I'm not going to insist on DLs removal...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I would drag him out, marsbar, but he'll only go the pub and start trouble. Anyway, I'd rather have a no sedative colonoscopy than watch Strictly, so I'm not going to insist on DLs removal...


Ah...the pair of you are beyond help!


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I would drag him out, marsbar, but he'll only go the pub and start trouble. Anyway, I'd rather have a no sedative colonoscopy than watch Strictly, so I'm not going to insist on DLs removal...


I used to think that Strictly was tosh until I actually watched it. Good old fashioned entertainment from start to finish. Excellent musicians, singers, dancers. It's clever, skilful and funny. Perfect entertainment, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 12, 2016)

Did anybody just hear that?

It was the sound of Jonsi selling out the entire male population of Prestatyn as he tried to curry favour with the female element of the forum. I used to think strictly was tosh myself. I then watched it once myself and realised that reasoning might cause offence. The thing is you see real tosh has feelings too. Saturday night on the radio there is a lively debate about bin bags and their decreasing place in the refuse of today's modern society. I think I must listen to it and possibly ring in for some lively debating


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 12, 2016)

DribblyBibblyBobbetyBoo said:


> Did anybody just hear that?
> 
> It was the sound of Jonsi selling out the entire male population of Prestatyn as he tried to curry favour with the female element of the forum.


I don't need to curry favour ...some of us have it, some do not. 



DribblyBibblyBobbetyBoo said:


> I used to think strictly was tosh myself. I then watched it once myself and realised that reasoning might cause offence. The thing is you see real tosh has feelings too. Saturday night on the radio there is a lively debate about bin bags and their decreasing place in the refuse of today's modern society. I think I must listen to it and possibly ring in for some lively debating


You need to give in to your other side ...your human side. Life's not all about fish & whisky. It's much less serious than that.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 12, 2016)

I have spent a good deal of my incredibly meagre personal fortune chasing fish and women and whisky. The rest of it I have just wasted on food and rent


----------



## Carolg (Oct 12, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Did anybody just hear that?
> 
> It was the sound of Jonsi selling out the entire male population of Prestatyn as he tried to curry favour with the female element of the forum. I used to think strictly was tosh myself. I then watched it once myself and realised that reasoning might cause offence. The thing is you see real tosh has feelings too. Saturday night on the radio there is a lively debate about bin bags and their decreasing place in the refuse of today's modern society. I think I must listen to it and possibly ring in for some lively debating


Will that be a lot of rubbish she whispers quietly


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 12, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Will that be a lot of rubbish she whispers quietly




OUCH he screams


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2016)

It's pointless berating people who watch Strictly, DL. Just as it's pointless berating people who buy Justin Bieber records. It's just a vicarious sexual fantasy, a festival for self abusers. Playboy Channel with clothes on.

You can't blame people for watching it. It fulfils a need for them without paying a subscription.

(I've just bought a ticket to Albania to escape the ire this will generate. Bye)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I've just bought a ticket to Albania to escape the ire this will generate.


Enjoy your Norman Wisdom films...


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2016)

There's another one gone over to the dark side...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 12, 2016)

Strictly is great Mike - have you ever actually watched it?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Strictly is great Mike - have you ever actually watched it?


Yes I have, when daughter has been home, otherwise how could I form an opinion? I never voice an opinion about things I know nothing about, unlike many a politician. Does that sound pompous? I don't like Marmite either.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm an X Factor fan myself but I'm hoping for therapeutic intervention. This little holiday might help.

The brandy went down a treat Mikey but warm the snifter next time please. I have Mrs. Bouquet pretentions


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I'm an X Factor fan myself but I'm hoping for therapeutic intervention. This little holiday might help.
> 
> The brandy went down a treat Mikey but warm the snifter next time please. I have Mrs. Bouquet pretentions


I stopped watching X Factor a few years ago now, it has become far too formulaic. It's interesting seeing these 'water cooler' programmes being discussed over the years - in the past the 'Off the Subject' section has been abuzz with comments about Big Brother, X Factor, Strictly, Bake Off etc. Currently, these programmes seem to garner far less interest.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I stopped watching X Factor a few years ago now, it has become far too formulaic. It's interesting seeing these 'water cooler' programmes being discussed over the years - in the past the 'Off the Subject' section has been abuzz with comments about Big Brother, X Factor, Strictly, Bake Off etc. Currently, these programmes seem to garner far less interest.


That's because there are far more intelligent programmes to be found in this multi channel age.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 15, 2016)

Judge Rinder in lederhosen (sp?) - there's a sight I never thought I'd see


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 15, 2016)

Two or three stand out performances tonight. Taxi for Balls!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2016)

Hope Jonsi - but what a great show tonight
3 stood out for me, Ore, Danny and Lesley, 71 OMG!


----------

